# Rigged Revo 2014 & concept design



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

My beloved 2008 is now RIP. Here is a quick upload of my new Revo 2014.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes! Where to go? Please give me some tips!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

how do you find the geartrac system mounting rails? Thinking of going down a similar path when I get my revo. They look like the 16" tracks. I was thinking the 12" at this stage.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Very nice setup and well planned


----------

